

Firefox Changing Behavior of Ctrl+Tab in Latest Nightlies - superchink
http://jboriss.wordpress.com/2008/07/16/control-tab-a-new-feature-for-firefox/

======
superchink
I was never a fan of "alternative" tab behavior in Visual Studio, and I'm not
sure I like it in Firefox either. The saving grace is that the other keyboard
shortcuts for changing tabs keep the original behavior, but still. It always
feels like the tabs are a moving target when it cycles based on last viewed.

------
zacharye
I like the behavior shown in this post. Currently however, I use Tab Catalog
so ctrl + tab displays a visual representation of all open tabs in all FF
instances. I think I may still prefer this as it makes it quick and easy to
jump between FF windows seamlessly.

